# 1949 Columbia 5 star rider ready finally



## eazywind (May 25, 2011)

Had this for 3 years and just got around to cleaning it up and getting it ready to ride........... Procrastinator? You bet!!


----------



## robertc (May 25, 2011)

Sweet bike.


----------



## supper15fiets (May 25, 2011)

my suggestion...
loose the saddle you'll need the skin-tone horse hide saddle,
i could be wrong but the carrier seems also not correct, and the tires
looks a bit skinny in the total of the bike...but for the rest it's a real nice orignele bike
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Rookie (May 26, 2011)

Im in love again...


----------



## ReTroJoe (May 30, 2011)

Nice bike! i have a 48'


----------



## nathanAGNEW (Oct 25, 2011)

ReTroJoe said:


> Nice bike! i have a 48'




I dont see this being a '48
The "Floating Action" springer fork didn't come on the '48.
To the best of my knowledge, it first became standard on the 1949 model.
I see less of the '49 models than the '48 so you might potentially have something slightly more valuable.

I like your restoration!
Is it a personal restore or did you send it off to a shop?


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 26, 2011)

nathanAGNEW said:


> I dont see this being a '48
> The "Floating Action" springer fork didn't come on the '48.
> To the best of my knowledge, it first became standard on the 1949 model.
> I see less of the '49 models than the '48 so you might potentially have something slightly more valuable.
> ...





 The Spring Fork was introduced in late 1948. Although no 1948 catalog model would have had one there would have been many 1949 models made in late 1948 and they would have serial numbers indicating that they were made in 1948.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Oct 26, 2011)

*Blue...awesome!*

Looks great!  Can't go wrong with any blue ballooner tanker!
-BATM!


----------

